# My mother asked me about "furry" today.



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Apparently she has been going to some art site where there is a group of furries (naturally) and she wanted to know what it was all about.  So I explained to her that furry was a sexual fetish towards anthropomorphic animals and that the furry fandom was sort of a cult group of people that shared this fetish.  I also explained to her that a lot of furries actually think they are animals and dress up in fursuits to pretend they are animals.  I told her "they are people with species identity problems."

When I told her this, she was horribly disgusted of course.  She asked me how I knew all this, and since I didn't really want to associate myself with a group I just described as perverted, I said I just learned it from being on a few forums.   Now however she is thinking about starting a christian group of believers to fight this terrible perversion with prayer.  I'm worried she will actually start something at church, all about anti-furry.   

I seriously wonder if I've done the right thing.  Maybe the world was better off not knowing about furries at all.

*EDIT:*
Thank you for all your wonderful replies.  You have answered my question; yes I did the right thing.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Jan 31, 2008)

Dear me... you just don't get it. Furry is not just a fetish, it is also a way of life.
But for me it is a different way of thinking and another way to express my self.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 31, 2008)

That's some pretty good grassroots right you have going there.


----------



## Ionic_Warrior (Jan 31, 2008)

look, if you don't really like furries, don't associate yourself with them AND don't talk about how much you hate them on a site full of furries. If you think it's just a sexual fetish alone, then you might as well just leave.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jan 31, 2008)

I know the Internet is a series of Tubes but somehow wires are getting crossed and no-one is making sense :?


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

TheRedRaptor said:
			
		

> Dear me... you just don't get it. Furry is not just a fetish, it is also a way of life.
> But for me it is a different way of thinking and another way to express my self.


I already told you I told her that furry was a "way of life", some people even go so far as to believe they are the animal they pretend to be.  I explained about fursonas, fursuiting, furry art, fur-cons, all the stuff that the furry fandom is about.  She told me it sounds like a cult and that most of these people who claim they are animals needed mental help. Tell me if I missed anything I should have told her.

I also explained that a very few people in the furry fandom are just in it because they like anthropomorphic animals, but nearly everyone in the furry fandom was into the furry porn fetish, so it that didn't really help much.  After all, most furry stuff *is* porn, and anything associated with porn (not to mention porn with animals) is going to automatically become evil and of the devil.


----------



## Thietogreth (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah your explinations only show your opinion of what furries are.  In some cases what you say might be true, but not in all cases.  I for one am not in it for the porn.  I'm in it for the art, even if it contains nudity, because I love the styles people use or the textures or even the personalities they give them.


----------



## Aden (Jan 31, 2008)

Bwahahahaaa! That was an unexpected answer. Should've told her that we all fuck dogs, too.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 31, 2008)

> So I explained to her that furry was a sexual fetish towards anthropomorphic animals and that the furry fandom was sort of a cult group of people that shared this fetish.


What a nice first impression you gave her....

If you had described it as "people who like animals", "people who like to draw animals", "like to dress up as animals" -- all of which are equally passable descriptions of the furdom -- that would have cast a much different impression.

Saying that all 'furry' is about is sex and bestiality is like saying that all Japanese manga is porn, like all whites are KKK, like all TV is soap operas and commercials.  Label an entire genre of _anything_ by its shadiest, darkest sector, and you taint the entire thing.

Taken to the extreme, it's like saying that humanity is corrupt, therefore _everyone_ is going to Hell.  I doubt she'd agree with that!

In the meantime, you might consider pointing out previous antifur movements, like the Burned Furs:
- http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Burned_Furs


----------



## Thietogreth (Jan 31, 2008)

StrataDrake made a better statement then I, so I will stand behind him.


----------



## Kinday (Jan 31, 2008)

I think Whiteknightwolfâ€™s misguided words are those of a wounded fur.

/hug Whiteknightwolf.:sad::sad::sad:


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 31, 2008)

I have to say you ruined a great oppertunity Whiteknightwolf.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Thietogreth said:
			
		

> Yeah your explinations only show your opinion of what furries are.  In some cases what you say might be true, but not in all cases.  I for one am not in it for the porn.  I'm in it for the art, even if it contains nudity, because I love the styles people use or the textures or even the personalities they give them.


Sorry, but I don't believe it.  Most of furry art is yiff.  If it's not about yiff, it's about becoming a real "furry".   I didn't say it was all about the yiff mind you. 



			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> > So I explained to her that furry was a sexual fetish towards anthropomorphic animals and that the furry fandom was sort of a cult group of people that shared this fetish.
> 
> 
> What a nice first impression you gave her....
> ...


If I had done that, it would have been very inaccurate.  She wanted to know what it was really about, I really told her. 




			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Saying that all 'furry' is about is sex and bestiality is like saying that all Japanese manga is porn, like all whites are KKK, like all TV is soap operas and commercials.  Label an entire genre of _anything_ by its shadiest, darkest sector, and you taint the entire thing.


Manga actually does something productive with it's art.  I mean look at all of the cool things that have come out of manga.  FullMetal Alchemist, Yotsuba, One Piece, Rave Master, Rurouni Kenshin, Azumanga Daioh, Rozen Maiden, the list can go on forever.  None of these are about pornography, only a few actually have porn in them.  Yes, hentai is a very large part of every manga community, and people should be aware of that.  However, manga is just an art form, not a way of life.  We have lots of animes that are meant for children.  No sex, nothing that isn't harmful to children.  We have a million and 2 animes that are meant for preteen kids.  We have millions of animes for teens and older teens, we have millions of animes for adults only.  Point?  There's a very wide verity of manga out there.  

Now, how many real furry things are actually meant for children?  And don't dare say Winnie the Pooh.  How many furry comics do you know of contain porn?  Most of them do.  Most of them are ABOUT porn and sex. 

What makes something really furry anyway?  It's not anthropomorphic animals.  It's the subculture of _humans_ who make up furry.  If everything with anthropomorphic animals was furry, then that would mean that Charlie Brown was a furry comic, which is just plain bullshit.  No, the furry subculture is about the porn and about getting in touch with your 'inner-animal'.   I'm sorry but it's just fact.  Anyone who's really just a fan of anthropomorphic animals is better off to just call themselves artists, it's very foolish to call yourself furry if that's all you are for.



			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> Taken to the extreme, it's like saying that humanity is corrupt, therefore _everyone_ is going to Hell.  I doubt she'd agree with that!


Actually she will agree with you 100% on that, humanity is very corrupt.  Everyone IS going to hell if not saved by the blood of Jesus Christ.  Even after you are saved she believes you are still corrupt, because humans are sinful.  It's only by God's grace are we saved.  But I won't get into that.



			
				Stratadrake said:
			
		

> In the meantime, you might consider pointing out previous antifur movements, like the Burned Furs:
> - http://furry.wikia.com/wiki/Burned_Furs


"furs who have spoken up against fandom perversion and been 'burned at the stake' for it."  Oh wow, that will make her even angrier.



			
				Kinday said:
			
		

> I think Whiteknightwolfâ€™s misguided words are those of a wounded fur.
> 
> /hug Whiteknightwolf.:sad::sad::sad:


Not sure what you mean, but thanks for the hug. ^_^  I love hugs.


----------



## yak (Jan 31, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> I already told you I told her that furry was a "way of life", some people even go so far as to believe they are the animal they pretend to be.  I explained about fursonas, fursuiting, furry art, fur-cons, all the stuff that the furry fandom is about.  She told me it sounds like a cult and that most of these people who claim they are animals needed mental help. Tell me if I missed anything I should have told her.
> 
> I also explained that a very few people in the furry fandom are just in it because they like anthropomorphic animals, but nearly everyone in the furry fandom was into the furry porn fetish, so it that didn't really help much.  After all, most furry stuff *is* porn, and anything associated with porn (not to mention porn with animals) is going to automatically become evil and of the devil.



I'm going to have to disagree with your approach  there.

You have to realize that the furry fandom is not all about sexual fetish things, fursuiters and lifestylers. Those categories are a significant minority out of nameless masses who just happened to like animal people. Perhaps because of some sort of affinity with the childhood's cartoons, or simply because they like said style of art - but in general, normal everyday people you see on the streets every day, that only differ from 'non-furries' in their preferences in certain subjects of art.
This inherently means that being a furry is in no way such a big deal as some people make it out to be. It's like making a big deal out of preferring chocolate ice cream over vanilla.

I think you made a critical mistake by trying to categorize a group of people using the extreme obnoxious and truly weird minority out of said group as a typical representative, especially when by your actions you are making it look like you're a part of this group as well. Why didn't you tell your mother you were a furry? 

Goths are not people who can't live a way without crying a bucket of tears, cutting their veins open and posting a hundred of suicide notes on different forums, only to come back a week later and repeat the proceess.
Gay people do not get out on pride parades every weekends. They also don't wear rainbow colored stuff and hit on random people on the streets
Otherkin people do not scratch their skin in hopes of developing scale-like scars in the secrecy of their own mother's basement. They also don't jump off buildings with a firm belief they will fly.
Christians will not tear your spine off your body and burn in with napalm because you don't believe their religion.

Infact, out of pretty much every fandom, belief of subculture, only scientologists are truly hopeless. 99.95% of all other people only differ slightly in their preferences, which are in no way a matter of significant importance like the measly 0.05% make it look like. 
OF COURSE there are those that shame not only their own group, but also the entire human population worldwide, the entire gene pool and mother nature herself. 
But i don't see you speak of yourself in bad words being a member of the nation that dropped an atomic bomb on Hiroshima and started a war in Iraq. And it doesn't feel right when you are being swept under one big negative generalization, like the one the one that says all teenagers are sub-human.

But what you said to you mom was no different. This was a very blunt mistake to make. This is how prejudice and misunderstanding is formed and this is where it comes from. For your mom the source was you, for others it will be their own kids and relatives, for many - mass media. 

And people wonder why furries are so gravely misunderstood.


----------



## Thietogreth (Jan 31, 2008)

Well since reason escapes even the most thoughtfull I supose there is no reason to talk to one with such a set opinion.  It might be best if you ignore sites like these if you find them to be such a bad thing.  By the sounds of it your mother was doing fine with furry untill your gave her your explination.

(It may be an uncalled for statement but I feel I needed to say it anyway)


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to put a word in here as someone who considers themself a tame lifestyler - I like to wear my tail and ears out in public. I want a fursuit. I love cons, and roleplaying.

I do not think I'm a kangaroo.  The lack of fur was a big hint. I don't particularly obsess over porn, even though I look at it occassionally. I'd take spending time with my lover over looking at porn of any kind any day. I doubt your mother would be shocked by anything I do, regarding the furry fandom. But I am into it a lot more than a lot of people - I mean, I want a fursuit to wear around and freak people out. Most people like to draw, or look at art - clean art - or maybe roleplay as their characters, which might be anthropomorpic.

I really think Stratadrake said it best, so I'm going to leave it at that - but there's your two cents from a 'lifesltyler' who doesn't even come close to what you seem to think we are.

Also, here's a hint: Turn off the mature filter on FA so you don't see adult artworks. Trust me, there will be plenty of clean art to look at - you will probably find a lot of it drawn by people who won't draw mature art.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 31, 2008)

It's called fun....there are Christian conventions too, and even Christian dating services...beh if you want to be technical...there is alot of suggested nudity in Christian art...think Adam and Eve...


----------



## net-cat (Jan 31, 2008)

As I understand the rules of this forum, I'm not allowed to respond with an image meme.

Which is a damn shame, really.

This would be a perfect spot for "serious cat."

[size=xx-small]Tonight... How to stay within the letter of the law while flagrantly violating the spirit of it.[/size]


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2008)

That was some good use of bias and slant (or poor use depending on what you champion).


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Jan 31, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Apparently she has been going to some art site where there is a group of furries (naturally) and she wanted to know what it was all about.  So I explained to her that furry was a sexual fetish towards anthropomorphic animals and that the furry fandom was sort of a cult group of people that shared this fetish.  I also explained to her that a lot of furries actually think they are animals and dress up in fursuits to pretend they are animals.  I told her "they are people with species identity problems."
> 
> When I told her this, she was horribly disgusted of course.  She asked me how I knew all this, and since I didn't really want to associate myself with a group I just described as perverted, I said I just learned it from being on a few forums.   Now however she is thinking about starting a christian group of believers to fight this terrible perversion with prayer.  I'm worried she will actually start something at church, all about anti-furry.
> 
> I seriously wonder if I've done the right thing.  Maybe the world was better off not knowing about furries at all.



you did the right thing, junior. you did the right thing.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 31, 2008)

On the subject of porn...Tell me, how many things do you know of that are _not_ a form of porn? Hm?

And furthermore, most of what I have seen in the furry community is _not_ yiff. Not even close.

Many people I know in the community (other forums, as I know no one that well here) do _not_ believe they are actually animals.

It is wrong to base your opinion on a large group based on a small number who actually do have "problems", as you call them. I'm going to stop here, because I can feel my post turning into a rant. I don't like ranting.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 31, 2008)

Out of curiousity, if this is what you believe, why are you here? It would be like me going to her church, and telling them all just what I think of them and their religion. :evil: It might be what I think, but I don't go searching out people to harass, or try to get other people to harass them. 

I consider most furries I've met better people than a good number of christians I've met, by far. Not all, but I'd rather have an extreme furry than an extreme religious fanatic any day. At least they don't try to tell me what to think and try to control my life where they have no business. I wish I'd seen this earlier:



			
				WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Everyone IS going to hell if not saved by the blood of Jesus Christ.  Even after you are saved she believes you are still corrupt, because humans are sinful.  It's only by God's grace are we saved.  But I won't get into that.




You want to steroetype? Ok. Then, I'll be just like you. I wouldn't have tried to use any sort of logic to explain this had I realized you were one of those fanatic idiots. People like you are a waste of space and resources, because all you do is spew bullshit.

There, wasn't that fun? *sarcasm* Or do you not like being treated like you treat other people?


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 31, 2008)

Also, I'd just like to say this. I am not a furry. I draw furries on occasion, and I like reading furry stories and watching furry movies. But I am not a furry, not by your definition. I do not believe I am an animal, I do not wear tails or collars or what-have-you, and I most certainly do *NOT* practice beastiality. In fact, I think it is you who has the fucked up mind. Leave these people alone, if you're so against them. They have done nothing to you.

No, I am not a furry. But I will defend anyone who is a target of unfair intolerance. INCLUDING FURRIES.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> WhiteKnightWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Au contrairÃ¨, the furry fandom is very much about fetishism. Furry is in a way it's own fetish- it's the fetish of anthropomorphic animals.  Please don't bother saying that not all furs look at yiff or that very few furs are into the porn, because it's just plain wrong.  Fursuiters and lifestylers are not a small minority either.  They are the fandom.  Liking animal people just because they are cool does not make you a furry, that is an insult to every man and woman that worked on countless cartoons featuring the original idea of anthropomorphic animals.  Heck, role playing a furry character doesn't make you a furry, so long as you realize you are not your roleplay character.   That's another psychological problem all together though. 

If you are in it for the art, you are very much being mislead, as was I.  Oh, and I decided to tell her I was a furry at one time, _was_.  She asked me why I had so many anthropomorphic animals in my display pictures (msn messenger).  I too thought it was just about the art and the idea of anthropomorphic animals.  Then I started to see what other furries were really like, and see that furry was about something much more gross.  I regret every moment of when I called myself a furry, it very well might have been the most embarrassing thing I've ever done online.  You can enjoy anthros without being a furry.   

Yes, stereotype suck.  But you know what?  It is completely your own fault if you actively choose to be a part of a subculture and people accuse you of the things your subculture is guilty of. I actively choose to be Christian and I accept the fact that some people who call themselves Christians have done horrid things, and I ask that everyone forgive them for their stupidity, but I do not deny it. I also to not deny that America has done some horrible things, and that our government is shameful, and that we as a people are shameful.  I do not deny the fact that I am a horrible person in my own way.  It is a horrid fact. And I'm sorry, but most every furry on the internet has enjoyed yiff.  Most every furry has a fetish for athropomorphic animals.  Yet no furry is willing to accept this. 

However someone would be stupid to believe that all christians are going to burn witches at the stake.  Why?  Because that is not what our religion is about.  Someone would be stupid to believe that all Americans are ready to blow up the middle east just because we felt like it.  Why?  Because that's not what this country is about.  Furry now?  Well, it just so happens that furry started because of the porn and the fanatics, it keeps going because of the porn and the fanatics, and those are really the only people who are truly furry.  Do not compare Christianity and America to furry again.  They are totally different things.

Why are furries so gravely misunderstood you ask?  Because, mostly, they don't understand themselves.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 31, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:
			
		

> But I am not a furry, not by your definition.



By his definition, I have yet to actually meet a furry. Interesting, going to a huge furcon like I did, and not meeting one 'real' furry! :roll: I've been a member of the biggest furry website, or one of the biggest, for over a year, and yet all the people I've talked to apparently aren't furries. Of course, they say they are, and I say I am, but apparently, we've been wrong this whole time! Imagine. All furries are perverts and mentally ill, but of the hundreds I've met, none of them were.

Edit: Just saw your latest post. We're all so sorry that you don't want to be a furry, So, get your ass out of here, and we promise we don't give a shit, and won't bother you again. I'm ashamed you said you were a furry too, because you're obviously just an idiot.

No, really. If you don't want to be here, leave. We don't give a shit.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 31, 2008)

........You have just made me realize the truth, WKW. And the truth is... (Scroll down.)
















You have some really fucked up ideas.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Out of curiousity, if this is what you believe, why are you here? It would be like me going to her church, and telling them all just what I think of them and their religion. :evil: It might be what I think, but I don't go searching out people to harass, or try to get other people to harass them.
> 
> I consider most furries I've met better people than a good number of christians I've met, by far. Not all, but I'd rather have an extreme furry than an extreme religious fanatic any day. At least they don't try to tell me what to think and try to control my life where they have no business. I wish I'd seen this earlier:
> 
> ...


Whoa whoa hold it there, turn down the flame thrower guys.  No offense was meant in any of this.

You know?  I agree with you 100%.  A lot of Christians are just plain annoying.  I hate it when they harass people of other beliefs to no end.  It's not what the Bible taught us to do.  I apologize for their behavior; it's a terrible reflexion on our Lord.

I fail to see how my previous comment on hell and God's grace was stereotyping, since I said ALL humans, but meh.  You have to understand that that is my religious belief.  All humans are sinful without God and will send to hell if not saved.  *HOWEVER*, I also understand that not everyone believes that and that God gave every man a right to choose whether he wants to believe or not.  I have no right to tell anyone what to do or how to live. 

Seriously though, I wasn't attacking you.  I'm sorry if it came off that way.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 31, 2008)

> I also understand that not everyone believes that and that God gave every man a right to choose whether he wants to believe or not. I have no right to tell anyone what to do or how to live.


*PRECISELY*. So leave them alone! Do not instigate a war just because you believe something to be disgusting! IT'S BLOODY POINTLESS.

Also, you managed to contradict yourself quite nicely in that post.


----------



## Thorne (Jan 31, 2008)

There is no point in jumping up and down all pissed off over WhiteKnight's opinion. Its his opinion and he is entitled to it. Just the same way as he can leave the site if he doesn't like furries, you can leave the thread if you don't like what he has to say.

I won't argue with you, WhiteKnight, except to say this: Its unfair to brand everyone with the same iron. Until you have met and spoken to every single person who considers themselves part of the fandom, then you cannot possibly be right in saying that "ALL furries are pervets," et cetera.


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Au contrairÃ¨, the furry fandom is very much about fetishism. Furry is in a way it's own fetish- it's the fetish of anthropomorphic animals. Please don't bother saying that not all furs look at yiff or that very few furs are into the porn, because it's just plain wrong. Fursuiters and lifestylers are not a small minority either. They are the fandom. Liking animal people just because they are cool does not make you a furry, that is an insult to every man and woman that worked on countless cartoons featuring the original idea of anthropomorphic animals. Heck, role playing a furry character doesn't make you a furry, so long as you realize you are not your roleplay character. That's another psychological problem all together though.
> 
> If you are in it for the art, you are very much being mislead, as was I. Oh, and I decided to tell her I was a furry at one time, _was_. She asked me why I had so many anthropomorphic animals in my display pictures (msn messenger). I too thought it was just about the art and the idea of anthropomorphic animals. Then I started to see what other furries were really like, and see that furry was about something much more gross. I regret every moment of when I called myself a furry, it very well might have been the most embarrassing thing I've ever done online. You can enjoy anthros without being a furry.
> 
> ...




I mean no slight, but there are a few logical fallacies in your reasoning. Most notably equivocation, syllogistic, and contradiction.

For example, you have loosely defined a furry as someone with a fetish towards animal anthropomorphisms. Since the connotation you imply is sexual, then yes, by simple definition, every furry likes "yiff" because liking "yiff" is what makes you a furry.

However, that definition removes voluntary attendance from the furry fandom. So now, it is no longer a fandom but a labeled category. Much how a square is a rectangle is a parallelogram, not because it chooses to be but because that is just what we call it.

Using this, you then demean the "fandom" using the same premise you rebuke (the one regarding generalizing Christianity and America simply based on fringe elements) and vindicate it by asserting that the "fandom" is not the same as Christianity.

My point being that following that definition would eliminate a number of current members of the furry "fandom" labeling them as non-furs (e.g. me). Thus, your argument's scope is self-affirming.


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Jan 31, 2008)

Or, to put that in English, you have verbally OWNed yourself, so to speak. Good job.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 31, 2008)

Thorne said:
			
		

> Just the same way as he can leave the site if he doesn't like furries, you can leave the thread if you don't like what he has to say.



But that would take all the fun out of life. xD 

To what you're saying :I know all Christians aren't like that. I have a lot of christian friends, and my parents are christian, and even though we disagree on a lot of issues, they are very good about not harassing me about it. But just like all Christians are jerks like that, all furries aren't perverts like you assume. Just because some are, doesn't mean those of us that aren't shouldn't call ourselves furries. Just like some Christians are jackasses, but people like you who are nice, aren't going to go out and change the name of your 'group' just because of those people.

For example;

You say those of us who aren't like how you descibed (which is most of us, even if for some reason, you think we're all lying or deluded) shouldn't call ourself furries. So, I say, all Christians are assholes who can't keep out of other's lives and beleifs - so if you're not like that, you're not a Christian and should call yourself something else.


----------



## TeeGee (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, furry is a hobby not a lifestyle and it should not be treated as such. gg furries


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry, TeeGee. 666th post. It's evil.  Sorry. Random loserness.


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Jan 31, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> WhiteKnightWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My logic is not what's at fault my friend.  A category of fandom is still a fandom, and still a category.  They can be one and the same.  Christianity is a religion, America is a country, furry is a subculture (a subculture based off of a fetish).  That is why they are different.  Go look up the meanings.

Basically what you just said is "Not all furries like yiff!  Stop stereotyping!".   No, my logic has nothing to do with this.  

Do you even know what a syllogism is?


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 31, 2008)

yes i know what it is...there are 3 parts to it, major premise, minor premise, and the conclusion.

All humans can die, I am human, therefore I can die.

All humans is the major, I am human is the minor, and I can die is the conclusion


----------



## net-cat (Jan 31, 2008)

To put it simply, this is your argument.

"I define subjective concept A to be B. Therefore anyone who claims a connection with subjective concept A is claiming a connection with B."

And really, that's largely the reason I don't really claim to be a furry. I can never quite be sure what I'm claiming to be.

Now, I suppose you're going to claim that furry isn't a subjective concept and that your definition of it is completely objective...


----------



## sixesandsevens (Jan 31, 2008)

god help me, I can't stop laughing


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey, I'm going to go ahead and say, I could care less about your actual logic, or premises, or anything like that. 

You're basing everything you say on the fact that you believe all furries are perverts or delusional. That's incorrect -so I could care less about any logic that comes from that, because it will all be flawed. Your baisc statement is incorrect - and you refuse to listen to reason in that regard. No matter how flawless your logic is, if you start out with in incorrect assumption, all of your derivitives are going to incorrect as well.

All humans die -> I am human -> I will die. CORRECT.

All furries are perverts -> I am a furry -> I am a pervert. The logic is fine, what you're actually saying, is incorrect. And in my book, anyone who refuses to believe what has been very obviously been shown to them (that furries aren't all about porn and sex) are about as worthless as a sack of shit. So, sack of shit - why do you refuse to believe that furries aren't about porn, and that you either have met the wrong people, or have some sort of porn fetish yourself, since you obsess over it? That's what I want to know.

After all - a good bit of the time, the more someone bashes something, and calls it disgusting, the more likely it is that they do that in their private time. Example: The evangelist who preached so much about how disgusting and awful homosexuality was, and then we found out he was paying a male prostitute for sex and drugs.

So do you just say this becasue you wank off to furry porn and want to get some sort of revenge on furries?


----------



## TehLemming (Jan 31, 2008)

wow.... okay.... *takes a few moments to try and work everything said out in head*

ummmm.... skipping to the punch line first

you did the right thing to the wrong person in the wrong way



now, given that I'm new to general organized fandom, and still fairly new around here, and dont really have any friends to back me up, hopefully my opinion wont be completely voided out (as seems to happen)

from what I gather, this is turning into a definition of what a furry is again... and really everyone has their own ideas on that.. but, from what I see implied here... either a) I'm not a part of the furrry fandom b) I'm only here for the fetish or c) I have a mental illness (and so does everyone else)

no offense, but I find most of what I've seen said insulting... I do consider myself apart of the fandom, and I enjoy many aspects of it, normally porn has no part in it for me, doesnt really do it for me, sad to say... and glad to back up the others say it...
I'm NOT here for the fetish aspect... yeah... I know it's there, but really, just like many other things, I'm just indifferent to it.
I DO NOT have a mental illness leading into any of this, I wont claim to be perfectly normal, but I definitely understand perfectly well who and what I am and have a solid grasp on reality, much more so then many people I know.


now I'll be the first to admit I'm very biased against you're mom (and to an extent you, and it's not my nature to judge anyone, just recognize what I think and accept it and be who I am)... I'm not a fan of the overly zealous Christians (or other religion...) they have just rubbed me the wrong way to many times

so if your mom wants to start it up... quote the saviour... "let he (or she) who is without sin cast the first stone"

then if she doesnt get it scream loudly "DO NOT JUDGE! your just as bad as everyone else!" for me...
..in fact, from the (probably incorrect) mental picture I have painted of her, you might just want to say that anyways lol

ps: I know that quote isnt exactly right... my bible is on a shelf back home next to a number of books that I was told I'm going to hell for reading (that's right... condemned over reading books that I only read because the church said I shouldnt)


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 31, 2008)

I would like to take this time to point out a few things. *gets on soapbox*

1.) All humans are perverts. 
2.) Humans are all about sex, hence that thing known as a "sex drive" (Disclaimer: I am not saying that all humans are just after sex and not a loving relationship)

Thus, you can say all furries are perverts and all about sex, but how is that special, since everyone else is too?
*gets off soapbox*
(OMG Rilvor is defending furries!?!? Disclaimer: I don't hate furs. I like furs. What I hate are fetishes[Yes, even my own], idiots, and people spreading their private business to people who don't want to know with all their heart and soul.)


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jan 31, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I would like to take this time to point out a few things. *gets on soapbox*
> 
> 1.) All humans are perverts.
> 2.) Humans are all about sex, hence that thing known as a "sex drive" (Disclaimer: I am not saying that all humans are just after sex and not a loving relationship)
> ...


you should write your own bible


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 31, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> My logic is not what's at fault my friend.  A category of fandom is still a fandom, and still a category.  They can be one and the same.  Christianity is a religion, America is a country, furry is a subculture (a subculture based off of a fetish).  That is why they are different.  Go look up the meanings.
> 
> Basically what you just said is "Not all furries like yiff!  Stop stereotyping!".   No, my logic has nothing to do with this.
> 
> Do you even know what a syllogism is?



You might wish to reread my post, as I believe you missed most if not all of what I was saying. If you would like me to reword what I said, I will be more than elated.


As well, I quite understand what a syllogism is, and I also recognize the straw man. I see him quite often.


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 31, 2008)

my suggestion miss knight wolf, leave, before you make more of an idiot of yourself, and get yourself dug into an even larger pile


----------



## XxMissFoxX (Jan 31, 2008)

also, you shouldnt believe everything that you read on the internet....most of it is a lie

not nearly as many people are into the fandom simply for the fetish aspect as most would think. alot of people actually see it as a lifestyle, and you are being very rude with what you said.

for example

god is dead

offensive, is it not?

now we would all appreciate if you would remove yourself from this forum, or learn how to play nicely, otherwise i;m sure there will be a mass suggestion of your banment 

thank you for your time
-missfox


----------



## Cackle (Jan 31, 2008)

after reading through the entire thread, I only have one thing to say.

I can't believe how ignorant about your own sub-culture you are WhiteKnightWolf.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 31, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Now, how many real furry things are actually meant for children?  *And don't dare say Winnie the Pooh*.  _How many furry comics do you know of contain porn?  Most of them do.  Most of them are ABOUT porn and sex_.



And why not say Winnie the Pooh?

So, most furry comics contain porn... would you please go through the list of comics below, all the way through, and tell me where the porn is?  I haven't been able to find it:


Digger...  The first 286 episodes are free, just go to the Table of Contents....

Dandy and Company...

Faux Pas...

Innerspace...

Feral Chicken...

The Whiteboard...

Doc Rat...

Tales of the Questor...

Nip & Tuck...

Goblin Hollow...

Tallyho...

Get Fuzzy...

Over The Hedge...

Bob the Squirrel...

Shoe...

Peter and Company...

Carry On...

Untitled...

Dragon Tails...

Alice Otter...

Shivae! - Vas...

Shivae! - Cler...

Dreamkeepers... *


* That last webcomic I found by accident, just a few days ago, and... well, what do you know, not a spot of porn in it!  Yes, there is some brief _mention_ of porn, but no actual porn presented (and I was nice enough to set this comic to the beginning, so all you have to do is hit "Next").  However, none of the above comics are about porn or sex.  Read them, and learn.  I think the others here have covered the other aspects of your views well enough, I don't need to bring them up.  Feel free to let me know what you think, once you get done with all the reading.........

Oh, and if you want more, I got more... and I can find more!  If what I got ain't enough...  :roll:

And by the way:  In your profile, you have your species listed as "Zevite"...   :shock:


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## spikey2k (Jan 31, 2008)

Someone should just let this thread fucking die...All they are oing now is fueling the flames by keeping it alive.


----------



## The Sonic God (Jan 31, 2008)

"Rule 34" is a ruse, as always.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 31, 2008)

theres a different type of fur group called pg furrys. Though I am one of those and a christan as well. I dont consider my self a true furry untill i go deeper in to the fandom tehe. But the fandom depends its what you make it not others.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jan 31, 2008)

I think you need to go to a fur con and see what it's "really" about.  A few of my friends have gone and seen nothing of yiffing or fur porn.

And I have to agree with Shebawolf145 one of the first bibles was literally lined with nude paintings.  And don't forget King Solomon, now he was a creative poet!

edit: look up Rohan Hours


----------



## Rilvor (Jan 31, 2008)

XxMissFoxX said:
			
		

> also, you shouldnt believe everything that you read on the internet....most of it is a lie
> 
> not nearly as many people are into the fandom simply for the fetish aspect as most would think. alot of people actually see it as a lifestyle, and you are being very rude with what you said.
> 
> ...



Not picking on you, quoting your post because I have something to comment on.


Stop being so god damn sensitive about what * ONE * person is saying about your subculture. Boo hoo, get over it and move on, subcultures have been misunderstood since they started. Is it fair? no. Will it ever stop? No. It's because of crap like this that you bunch of punks get picked on so much, all anyone has to do is say something nasty about your subculture and you get up in arms. If I reacted like that every time someone said something nasty or wrong about me in real life, I'd have probably already popped a blood vein or something in my brain and died.

Also, someone dead set in their views on something is very unlikely to change their ways because of what someone on the internet has to say, no matter how much furry preaching you give. Anyone who has been around here for even a month has heard the entire bible and every sermon furry preachers have to say already.

As for you, Missfox, try not to make words that will directly contradict yourself. If s/he shouldn't believe everything on the internet (which, is a safe route though), how and why should s/he have any reason to care what you have to say? It's probably all bullshit anyway right?

And who the hell are you people to tell anyone to "get off your forums". Last I checked, YOUR user title does not have (Admin) by it, so sit your ass down and shut up. Don't even preach about not being rude when you are being so yourself. Thats a pretty shitty way to treat a guest, no matter what their views are. They certainly won't change them with the kind of prissy attitudes you have.

Also, FYI, the admins don't give a damn how much you want someone banned, the OP here isn't breaking any rules, so lets drop the self righteous thunder before we make ourself look worse, ok? ok.

Now look what you all incited me to do...* grumbles and goes back to his lab report*


----------



## Trellek (Jan 31, 2008)

Blue Dragon said:
			
		

> I think you need to go to a fur con and see what it's "really" about.  A few of my friends have gone and seen nothing of yiffing or fur porn.
> 
> And I have to agree with Shebawolf145 one of the first bibles was literally lined with nude paintings.  And don't forget King Solomon, now he was a creative poet!
> 
> edit: look up Rohan Hours



And I think _you_ need to specify the con.  I happen to know someone who goes to cons just so he can wear his anatomically correct fursuits.

Anyway, thus far I find that I agree completely with Rilvor.  Which is rare, and means that his words are extremely accurate, objective rather than subjective if you will.

EDIT:  This is not meant to be in any way, shape, or form, offensive to Rilvor.  I happen to respect him, we simply tend to have rather noticeable differences of opinion.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jan 31, 2008)

Trellek said:
			
		

> Blue Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I understand that not ALL cons are like that, it's just that not ALL cons have yiffing and porn.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 31, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> post



Lackadaisy is a good clean one too.


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 1, 2008)

WhiteWolfKnight, is it too late to point out the Wikipedia article on furries?  If your mom was at a PC, you could've directed her there:
- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom

I don't classify myself as a fur -- no costuming, no roleplaying, no conventions, nothing beyond an interest in drawing animals and fantasy creatures (of which bipedal/anthropomorphic ones are a subset).  I don't like drawing human subjects.  Maybe because we humans are a hard subject matter to depict correctly to one another... because of that Uncanny Valley effect....

Yak, any estimate what the ratio of General, Mature, and Adult -labelled submissions on FA is?  Cut through the drama and clashes over "how much" is out there, run an SQL query once for a straight, by-the-numbers statistic (suitable for a pie chart, perhaps?) showing what FA looks like.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 1, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> Roose Hurro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_*slaps forehead...*_

Lackadaisy...

Somehow, that one got by me... Thanks.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 1, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> WhiteWolfKnight, is it too late to point out the Wikipedia article on furries?  If your mom was at a PC, you could've directed her there:
> - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Furry_fandom
> 
> I don't classify myself as a fur -- no costuming, no roleplaying, no conventions, nothing beyond an interest in drawing animals and fantasy creatures (of which bipedal/anthropomorphic ones are a subset).  I don't like drawing human subjects.  Maybe because we humans are a hard subject matter to depict correctly to one another... because of that Uncanny Valley effect....
> ...


he has done so before. There is more clean art than there is porn.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's what i think:

I don't need to dress up in a fursuit in order to have the certification to draw a furrified mishmash of Fist of the North Star, JoJo, Kingdom Hearts, Devil May Cry and Digital Devil Saga. I can draw furries that way without having to be accused of a dogfucker, because frankly, it's the fashion-illiterate anthropomorphic animals drawn in various media, posted in websites that sometimes grill you for the slightest lineart anomaly that counts the most.

But since this topic is about the lifestyle which i saw as pointless-until-funded-enough 4 years ago, i may have missed the point.


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 1, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> he has done so before. There is more clean art than there is porn.



Really? Hmm, someone I know did an "intensive" study and claimed that 90% of furries were in it for porn. (on this site even)
If possible, I'd like a link to this information.

In response to the OP, that's almost like saying you can't be a sports fan unless you play sports. Or you can't be a fan of Star Trek unless you actually dream of flying into space porking random alien women as you go.

On a semi-related note, tune into Toon Disney some day, see how many fetishes you can spot. :V


----------



## WhiteKnightWolf (Feb 1, 2008)

Guys, thread is an epic failure.  Why?  Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is.  I refuse to call anything with anthropomorphic animals "furry".  I refuse to call artists who like to draw these things furries.  I refuse to call someone who just likes anthropomorphism a "furry".  Either you people are seriously oblivious to what furry is really about or you just refuse to accept the truth.

But that's beside the point.  The point is I'm an idiot for trying to discuss this and expecting decent results.  All I've done is start a furry uproar.  Just know that you guys are being prayed for whether you like it or not.


----------



## Devolger555 (Feb 1, 2008)

thouse who are against things like furries are a bit Fascists for me


----------



## Devolger555 (Feb 1, 2008)

hey were not like thouse pedoÂ´s 
they are bad


----------



## Devolger555 (Feb 1, 2008)

some peaople just need somthing to hate
first black people and native american or jews
thats not alloowed no more
so they attack furries, because we dont fit in there facists minds


----------



## Xipoid (Feb 1, 2008)

Furry is whatever you believe furry to be. That's how simple it is. If you think you are a furry, then you are. If not, then you're not. However, your definition of furry applies only to you. Attempting to call someone else a furry by the same definition will result in what you see here. There is always a dissenter among the masses.

If I call a furry anyone who has any interest in anthropomorphic animals, then everyone here is a furry, but if I say furry is someone who goes to conventions, has interest in fursuits, and whatnot, then well there's a lot less people here who are furry. It's all about personal perspective.

We can sit and dispute just what is a real "furry", and we will get nowhere. There is no credible, authoritative source in which the definition can be derived or quoted from, thus all related definitions are equally plausible. If Merriam-Webster came along and defined furry, then yes I can agree there is a single, true definition, but until then no one can elucidate, and it would be silly to try and do so (unless you want to undertake a large university supported study over an extended period of time that either is a census or large sample survey that aims to produce unbiased results which you submit to one or more of the main English Dictionary authorities for review and approval of a new official word).


----------



## Aden (Feb 1, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Guys, thread is an epic failure.  Why?  Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is.  I refuse to call anything with anthropomorphic animals "furry".  I refuse to call artists who like to draw these things furries.  I refuse to call someone who just likes anthropomorphism a "furry".  Either you people are seriously oblivious to what furry is really about or you just refuse to accept the truth.



Yes, just deny everything in the face of all the _furries_ on this website arguing with you that you're wrong when classifying _furries_! Maybe if you repeat it enough, it will become right! You remind me of those staunch Christian people that want to convert the world because everyone else is wrong.



> Just know that you guys are being prayed for whether you like it or not.



Ah. No comment.

/Edit: This post is blah. You can disregard if you'd like. It's early.


----------



## net-cat (Feb 1, 2008)

net-cat said:
			
		

> Now, I suppose you're going to claim that furry isn't a subjective concept and that your definition of it is completely objective...





			
				WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> ...  Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is.  ...


HAH. Called it.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 1, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Furry is whatever you believe furry to be. That's how simple it is. If you think you are a furry, then you are. If not, then you're not. However, your definition of furry applies only to you.



Like the above the term furry is ONLY what you believe it to be and no one can influence you to a descision.

What you decide furry to be can only apply to yourself, many hold a different scope of the term furry but you can choose it to be what you want.

If a furry hater chooses to think of us a pedo's then let them, there flame will die out soon enough. If you decide we are the fun loving, hug giving cheeky lot who attend Conventions all over the world then think that. After all it's Your opinion that counts and let no-one tell you otherwise.

*Sorry if this post seems a little confusing.*


----------



## Trellek (Feb 1, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=16099&page=2

There you go, second post on that page....


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 1, 2008)

Xipoid said:
			
		

> Furry is whatever you believe furry to be. That's how simple it is. If you think you are a furry, then you are. If not, then you're not. However, your definition of furry applies only to you. Attempting to call someone else a furry by the same definition will result in what you see here. There is always a dissenter among the masses.
> 
> If I call a furry anyone who has any interest in anthropomorphic animals, then everyone here is a furry, but if I say furry is someone who goes to conventions, has interest in fursuits, and whatnot, then well there's a lot less people here who are furry. It's all about personal perspective.
> 
> We can sit and dispute just what is a real "furry", and we will get nowhere. There is no credible, authoritative source in which the definition can be derived or quoted from, thus all related definitions are equally plausible. If Merriam-Webster came along and defined furry, then yes I can agree there is a single, true definition, but until then no one can elucidate, and it would be silly to try and do so (unless you want to undertake a large university supported study over an extended period of time that either is a census or large sample survey that aims to produce unbiased results which you submit to one or more of the main English Dictionary authorities for review and approval of a new official word).



I second the above...   8)

In other words, WhiteKnightWolf, you are not the Arbiter of Truth.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2008)

> Either you people are seriously oblivious to what furry is really about or you just refuse to accept the truth.


Can we stick to the facts and let Truth attend to itself.

Whitewolfknight:  Furry fandom isn't defined by fetish or porn, it's defined simply by the subject matter alone -- _animals_.  If it doesn't involve animals, it's not furry.  Contrapositively:  If it's furry, it involves animals.  That is something that everyone here can agree on, yes>

But it's _your_ personal definition of 'furry' that's the problem.  It is limited, biased, and describes only one aspect of the furdom at the expense of the rest.  The definition of a "furry" is gathered from the furdom as a collective whole, not by any individual person.  Not you, not me, not anybody is personally in charge of dictating outside of their personal worldviews what does or does not constitute a "furry".

You personally believe "furry" = "animal porn".  We disagree.  Yes, there is a yiff and porn sector (name _any_ genre which doesn't contain a fringe porn sector) but there is just as much a kid-friendly, charitable sector as well.

*Respect our defintions, and don't insist that we adopt yours.*


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2008)

ZeroPoint said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=16099&page=2
> 
> There you go, second post on that page....



Let me crunch Yak's numbers:



			
				yak said:
			
		

> General art [PG13 or less]
> PHP Code:
> month            number of submissions
> -------------------------------------
> ...



That is a total of *562,460* submissions.  Yes, over half a million.



			
				yak said:
			
		

> Mature and adult art [R or NC17 equivalent]
> PHP Code:
> month           number of submissions
> ------------------------------------------
> ...


That is a total of *218,879* submissions.

*Seventy percent of all 2007 submissions to FurAffinity.net were within a PG-13 content rating.*

And _that_'s a fact that stretches from one border of FA to the other.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 2, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Guys, thread is an epic failure.  Why?  Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is.
> 
> * Ok, we all have our own ideas about what furry is. Agreed, it's impossible to define. *
> 
> ...



Bold is mine, of course. You know, the reason he may think it's all about porn, is because he's one of those sheltered kids who have _really_ wacked out parents. Think the book Carrie. What seems normal to most people may be horrific to him, because his mom is filling him with a load of bullshit. I feel bad for when he actually has to get out in the real world, and will be surrounded with the 'secular' world. *snorts* Actually I don't, I hope he's miserable. I guess I'm evil, but I'm cool with that.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Feb 2, 2008)

> Like open your mind.



I hate that phrase/expression with a passion.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 2, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Guys, thread is an epic failure.



That's what _you_ believe.



> Why?  Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is.



Oh, so you hold the real truth? Share it to us.



> I refuse to call anything with anthropomorphic animals "furry".



Too bad, because slang-wise, anthropomorphic animals are technically furries.  



> I refuse to call artists who like to draw these things furries.



Too fucking bad, because I sometimes get bored of drawing humans constantly, so i draw furries to escape the pain of the chore.



> I refuse to call someone who just likes anthropomorphism a "furry".



That's because you only used "furry" and not "furry hobbyist".



> Either you people are seriously oblivious to what furry is really about or you just refuse to accept the truth.



I'm oblivious for good reasons, because i can't stand being around anyone that epitomizes the stereotypical furries that some detractors describe -- universally fucking annoying with the optional feature of having next to no hygienic value and/or social skills. I also "refuse to accept the truth" because i did so AFTER i accepted the truth that some furries are more immature than 3 year-olds. So i have a good idea of what truth i'd refuse out of my house.

Say what you will, but i think the one who epic failed the thread is you yourself.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 2, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:
			
		

> > Like open your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that phrase/expression with a passion.



I figured what I really wanted to say would be 'too far' even in this wacked out thread. :evil:


----------



## Acorndeer (Feb 2, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> ZeroPoint said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Troll pwnt, Thread over. This topic is now about bubblebobble.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 2, 2008)

I fail to see, Acorn, how the OP is a troll.

Differing opinion =/= Troll


----------



## Acorndeer (Feb 2, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> I fail to see, Acorn, how the OP is a troll.
> 
> Differing opinion =/= Troll



Clue one: Moot
Clue two: In anonymous uniform
Clue three: totally unrealistic scenario + forcefeeding of christian religion
Clue four: "Guys, thread is an epic failure" = EFG / Epic fail guy
MURK LOAR


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 2, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> WhiteKnightWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, this thread is pretty Epic Fail.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 2, 2008)

I knew i should've omitted that bit. Fuck.


----------



## Bokracroc (Feb 2, 2008)

Too late.


----------



## TheRedRaptor (Feb 2, 2008)

My mum: Furry friends? What's that?"


----------



## Stratelier (Feb 2, 2008)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Bold is mine, of course....


...your post is very hard to read that way.


----------



## Rilvor (Feb 2, 2008)

Acorndeer said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going on your basis of appearances, I can then assume the following:

Clue one: Name "Acorndeer"
Clue two: On a furry website
Clue three: has an avatar with a deer on it
Clue four: Obviously a furry
OBVIOUSLY FUCKS ANIMALS AMIRITE?!?!

That's quite the unfair assumption isn't it? I use EFG and other such things all the time, and I am by no means a /b/tard. So take your assumptions and get in the corner with all the people saying mexicans will knife you in the gut, and that black people will shoot up your house in drive bys.


----------



## Hakar (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh sure, furry is all about the yiff.
Imagine for a moment that, as of today, Youtube will allow pornography. How do you think it will look in a week?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Feb 5, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Guys, thread is an epic failure.  Why?  Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is.  I refuse to call anything with anthropomorphic animals "furry".  I refuse to call artists who like to draw these things furries.  I refuse to call someone who just likes anthropomorphism a "furry".  Either you people are seriously oblivious to what furry is really about or you just refuse to accept the truth.
> 
> But that's beside the point.  The point is I'm an idiot for trying to discuss this and expecting decent results.  All I've done is start a furry uproar.  Just know that you guys are being prayed for whether you like it or not.



I guess I'm really not a furry then to you, even if I like to draw animals and anthros and other such things.  *Hugs*
Thank you


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 6, 2008)

Trellek said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=16099&page=2
> 
> There you go, second post on that page....



Thanks for that.



			
				WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Guys, thread is an epic failure. Why? Because no one is will to accept the truth about the fandom and everyone has their own idea of what a furry is. I refuse to call anything with anthropomorphic animals "furry". I refuse to call artists who like to draw these things furries. I refuse to call someone who just likes anthropomorphism a "furry". Either you people are seriously oblivious to what furry is really about or you just refuse to accept the truth.



So someone who has a ton of electronics junk and misc. types electronic tools/equipment in their room, and uses it from time to time for unusual things isn't a nerd? Whew, that's a relief!
I consider myself furry because I like anthropomorphic animal art. I think it's a neat idea, and the resulting characters are interesting in my mind. It's also easier to say than "I find an interest in anthropomorphic animals".



> But that's beside the point. The point is I'm an idiot for trying to discuss this and expecting decent results. All I've done is start a furry uproar. Just know that you guys are being prayed for whether you like it or not.



You got differing opinions and you don't consider that a decent result? Sorry noone turned out to the the conformists you hoped for.

And don't worry guys, he snapped in another forum too. It's not y'all's fault.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 6, 2008)

Link or it didn't happen :O


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 6, 2008)

http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showthread.php?t=489571
Specific post in question:
http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showpost.php?p=8924889&postcount=25


----------



## Acorndeer (Feb 6, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showthread.php?t=489571
> Specific post in question:
> http://forums.facepunchstudios.com/showpost.php?p=8924889&postcount=25



HA! This is some delicious copypasta.
Does that mean i fuck animals now?  I know it means all mexicans stab you in the gut.


----------



## kitetsu (Feb 7, 2008)

That was about as mature as a derranged palestinian.


----------



## TehLemming (Feb 7, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Just know that you guys are being prayed for whether you like it or not.


can I choose not to be prayed for?  I always find it disconcerting when someone says they will pray for me when I dont think they should.  you might as well just say out loud "I'm a better person than you, but if you choose what I choose, you could be okay someday."  and it that attitude that makes me dislike most religions and the people representing them

also, from what I've seen the idea of what is furry is pure opinon at this point, it's very vague and open, which is how it should be, so what you think it is really is just an opinion, so meh

so sticking with my previous comments, I say one more thing, because it seems to be the one thing everyone is missing, YOUR OPINION IS NO MORE FACT THEN MINE.

so what ever you want to believe, just remember that you're no more right then any one else here


this thread's gone silly... but just to reemphasis my main point YOUR OPINION IS OPINION!!!! IT'S NOT FACT JUST BECAUSE YOU SAY IT IS!


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 10, 2008)

*The term "Furry" describes a group of people portraying a vast array of anthromorphic animals.*

Furry Fandom Followers are fun loving and up for a laugh but unfortunatly there are a few assholes who decide that we are pedo's and sick freaks.

*RANT ALERT*
Well there are many other fandoms around commiting far worse crimes and all, but they pick on us because there one brain cell will die just because it will get lonely, well if you look enough then I'm sure you'll find a fandom which includes in some form an Explicit medium of there following.
*END RANT*

Well to make all things clear 99.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of people agree that furries are great people to be with and that the conventions are a great social get together.

the other 0.11111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111% (i think thats accurate) are just a bunch of r*****s who like to fuck about causing misery to anyone they cross


----------



## HaTcH (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol Typical OLD PEOPLE reaction. (also works for: Religion)

"Attack that which you don't understand."


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 12, 2008)

I read almost whole thread, but i have one thing to say: 
Yes i am new here and all that, so you may say i dont have right to say anything, but i think i do.
Ever since i was a little i had a teddy bear, which was there for me always ( not going to details ). I love that bear and i still have it. 
Whell a word : furry, and its meaning is not quite easy to describe.....

It is new term for me but, i think i UNDERSTAND what is furry, it is that little feeling that make you giggle and happy !

No one could know real meaning of it, only to understand it. 

So we have new question there: 
Do you feel that you understand what is furry?


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 16, 2008)

tigergoof said:
			
		

> I read almost whole thread, but i have one thing to say:
> Yes i am new here and all that, so you may say i dont have right to say anything, but i think i do.
> Ever since i was a little i had a teddy bear, which was there for me always ( not going to details ). I love that bear and i still have it.
> Whell a word : furry, and its meaning is not quite easy to describe.....
> ...




Even if you are new here your still entitled to have your two cents (or variations thereof).

Also the new question (in my eyes) can't be answered until the first question if answered.

You need to know what a furry is before you can say you understand it.


----------



## Valicyn (Feb 16, 2008)

HaTcH said:
			
		

> Lol Typical OLD PEOPLE reaction. (also works for: Religion)
> 
> "Attack that which you don't understand."



Mostly they can't (or don't want to) understand it, because in the last 20 Years there have been lots of movement in the peoples, who think that they are different from the *normal* - aka same-sex marries or affiction to Furrys 
and such. That was nearly unthinkable at the old people's time (Hippie Era?).

Perhaps not my best post, but i guess some of you might get the meaning behind my post


----------



## fishsticks (Feb 16, 2008)

I swear I have seen this thread somewhere before...


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 16, 2008)

Facepunch. Whaddup fish? :V


----------



## fishsticks (Feb 17, 2008)

Haha, sup Zero 

(Nice sig XD)


----------



## FofieAmadeus (Feb 17, 2008)

You just pretty much shot yourself in the foot for wording "furry" as all sex and stuff.

Like she is going to approve of you being in the fandom now.

Good job.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 17, 2008)

FofieAmadeus said:
			
		

> You just pretty much *shot yourself in the foot* for wording "furry" as all sex and stuff.
> 
> Like she is going to approve of you being in the fandom now.
> 
> Good job.



I'd call that more a "shot to the groin"....


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 18, 2008)

furcity said:
			
		

> Even if you are new here your still entitled to have your two cents (or variations thereof).
> 
> Also the new question (in my eyes) can't be answered until the first question if answered.
> 
> You need to know what a furry is before you can say you understand it.



cant argue with that, but dont you have a feeling that sometime when some one asks you one question, you cant actually tell him in words, you are sure you know the answer, but you cant put it in words.
That kind of question is tis one ( in your eyes first one ). Whell if some one asks you: _What is furry? _ wouldnt be easier to hug  that person and tell him that is furry... ? then again it is kind of childish but it is easier - i just give one example


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 19, 2008)

I can see what your saying tigergoof,
It can be easier to just hug a person an exclaim that that is furry but you have to be open about it and forwards.

But still you need yourself and anyone who wants to know what the meaning of furry is before you can outrightly say tht you understand it.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 19, 2008)

tigergoof said:
			
		

> Whell if some one asks you: _What is furry? _ wouldnt be easier to hug  that person and tell him that is furry... ? then again it is kind of childish but it is easier -



Well, sarcasm is always fun too. "What is furry?" *hands person a puppy* "See, this has fur. Therefore, it is furry. Kthx bai." 

Which, of course, does no actual good, but it is amusing...you just need to keep a furry animal at hand at all times. Best if it is not one that will maul the questioner.


----------



## Wolf_Fox_Guy (Feb 19, 2008)

you know, I thought about how to explainine it to everyone, you know what I've found? generally the thing people are able to swalow the best seems to be we are just people alot more in touch with our animal side. Odd thing is I'm not sure why people can accpet that so much better then "we're people that think we're animals/love acting like animals."


----------



## Roose Hurro (Feb 19, 2008)

_"Is that a weasel in your pocket, or are you just glad ta see me?"_


--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:
			
		

> _"Is that a weasel in your pocket, or are you just glad ta see me?"_



It's kind of creepy when it's both. Weasel sex, go!


----------



## Hakar (Feb 20, 2008)

LoboRoo said:
			
		

> Which, of course, does no actual good, but it is amusing...you just need to keep a furry animal at hand at all times. Best if it is not one that will maul the questioner.








Will this do?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 20, 2008)

Hakar said:
			
		

> Will this do?



.....o.o
.........o.o
..............of course.


----------



## tigergoof (Feb 20, 2008)

i just have one thing to add on all this :mrgreen:


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 20, 2008)

he he, sarcasm could work if someone asks you. (nice thought loboroo).



> _Is that a weasel in my pocket? _


 That's funny (In my opinion)


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Feb 20, 2008)

Is that...Fizzgig (or however you spell the thing's name)?


----------



## johnofthewired (Feb 20, 2008)

anyone stop and think WhiteKnightWolf was just doing this because she (he?) is very bord and wanted to see how many people she (he?) could get to pay attention to her (him) self?


----------



## PrettyKitty13 (Feb 20, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't believe it.  Most of furry art is yiff.  If it's not about yiff, it's about becoming a real "furry". I didn't say it was all about the yiff mind you.



LOL, you really think that all ( or mostly all) furry art is yiff, porn, and so on? Yes, I do understand what you are coming from, since I, myself thought it was all about that when I first seen this site.
But if you accually take a good look at good art, then you'll see that it isn't. One person that comes into mind is http://goldenwolf.deviantART.com
Who draws GOOD, CLEAN art.
Yes, that may just be one artist I presented. But just 'lurk moar', and scope out the positives from the negatives.
And, I do not draw porn either, I do not have sexual feeling toward animals, I do not wear fursuits, I am not perverted toward animals as well. Take a look at anthropormorphic art at other sites instead of this one. Like I said before, lurk moar.

(But yes, there are perverted furries out there mind you, so I see about half your point)


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 20, 2008)

I was about to reply with: "You are a Bad troll...GTFO," before making it down all the way to page six...


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Feb 20, 2008)

I find it extremely hard to call you a fur, I suggest you just get off these forums now.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 21, 2008)

johnofthewired said:
			
		

> anyone stop and think WhiteKnightWolf was just doing this because she (he?) is very bord and wanted to see how many people she (he?) could get to pay attention to her (him) self?



You know you might just have a point here, and  I also find it hard to call whitenightwolf a fur, so like Focke-Wolf I suggest they just leave the forums now..


----------



## Zero_Point (Feb 21, 2008)

"You disagree with us, so GTFO"? Not a very fair way of running things. He has his right to express his opinion, wether he's right or not. However, he probably should've realized that he'd meet stiff opposition by posting it here, so why he got all butt-hurt over it is beyond me.


----------



## jayhusky (Feb 22, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> "You disagree with us, so GTFO"? Not a very fair way of running things. He has his right to express his opinion, wether he's right or not. However, he probably should've realized that he'd meet stiff opposition by posting it here, so why he got all butt-hurt over it is beyond me.



Hey!!! 

All I'm saying is that if you think before you open your mouth you may stand a chance of someone listening.

Anyway I'm not hurting his butt over it I'm just forwarding opinions and trying to find a logical answer.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 24, 2008)

Zero_Point said:
			
		

> why he got all butt-hurt over it is beyond me.



*hides long, sharp, pointy stick* Oh. Ahem. He was being an asshole, so I figured "Hey, get a stick..."

xD Sorry. The term butt-hurt makes me laugh. I shall now use it for everything. Ever.


----------



## fireorca62 (Mar 13, 2008)

do you and your mom a favor. both of you watch the youtube video called Furry Facts before you do anything else.


----------



## SachiCoon (Mar 13, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## quill (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm in this for the art. If you look at my gallery, there's only one picture with questionable content, and that was only because it was for a commission.

I'm a little offended by your explanation to your mother. Way to stereotype.


----------



## jayhusky (Mar 13, 2008)

I've just been and watched the furry facts videos and they do point out a lot of facts about the fandom and they can be very informative.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 13, 2008)

You explained it incorrectly. Furverts are everywhere online but not near everyone is one. You did the right thing but wrongly approached/presented.


----------



## spikey2k (Mar 13, 2008)

Dear Jesus fuck I thought this thing was put to rest already.


----------



## Project_X (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorta late.
I saw it was #4 so I replied...


----------



## joshstory (Mar 15, 2008)

Stratadrake said:
			
		

> > So I explained to her that furry was a sexual fetish towards anthropomorphic animals and that the furry fandom was sort of a cult group of people that shared this fetish.
> 
> 
> What a nice first impression you gave her....
> ...




I full agree. I enjoy it for the art and literature behind it. Too, many people assume the worst. To quote Stratadrake, if the one bad thing comes out about it, even if it is not rampant through the genre, it amkes it all look bad in one's eyes. 
I think most of the dark side was perpetuated by the TV show CSI. In the one episode, they show fursuiters, in a darty party. This is not always true. As I like to say 'To each his own' meaning you can view something as you like. We may not all agree, but we can't force some poeple to change views. 
Coming out and just telling your mom that, gave her a bad view. You could have told her about the good side that many people have with this. And then [/i]maybe[/i][/i] let her know that some people use it in other ways.


----------



## TwoDou (Mar 15, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> Thietogreth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't even have to read beyond the first post to see that you are a misguided fool, though I decided to read on and see what else you had to say and this post was the last I read because of my disgust with you. What you fail to realize is that you did THE WRONG THING. You set something in motion that under Conservative government could easily roll all of us here at FA clean over. You told her we were evil, that we are confused, that we are sick, WELL WE'RE NOT SICK! WE ARE WHAT MAKES US FEEL GOOD! Fursonas and furart are all about expressing creativity! When you tell your mother that we all are species confused, you might as well say that all authors who write under an assumed name are schizophrenic because they believe they are someone they're not! The public is scared, scared of what is different or challenges their opinion on things, so you telling your mom that we are all sick and messed up in the head makes me wonder what you are doing here and makes me worry that this grassroots group might go national in the years to come, then causing us all to abandon what we have here because it becomes illegal like bestiality. I hope your proud of yourself, you are no better than those that try to say that all gays will go to hell and try to form "homosexual rehab" programs. Oh, by the way, WE HAVE FURRY THAT IS FOR KIDS JUST LIKE MANGA! IT'S CALLED JUST ABOUT EVERY SINGLE DISNEY MOVIE! I hope that you go out and get shot, because you have no place in a changing world you sick freak.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Mar 15, 2008)

TwoDou said:
			
		

> You set something in motion that under Conservative government could easily roll all of us here at FA clean over.



I'm not really sure how that comment is supposed to be taken... but whatever the case, it's gonna give me another Orwellian nightmare


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 29, 2008)

look can we agree that a furry is at base someone that like
antro in all kind.  y think that the source of this


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 29, 2008)

WhiteKnightWolf said:
			
		

> If you are in it for the art, you are very much being mislead, as was I.  Oh, and I decided to tell her I was a furry at one time, _was_.  She asked me why I had so many anthropomorphic animals in my display pictures (msn messenger).  I too thought it was just about the art and the idea of anthropomorphic animals.  Then I started to see what other furries were really like, and see that furry was about something much more gross.  I regret every moment of when I called myself a furry, it very well might have been the most embarrassing thing I've ever done online.  You can enjoy anthros without being a furry.



i must say i kind of agree....in a way. 

i mean am i really a "furry?" 

i was drawing anthro characters and making animal costumes since i was in the 4th grade (first one was a ballarina bunny for halloween, then a costume of my dog for look-a-like day in 7th grade and it went from there)
i only just last year learned what a fursuit even was 
and about 2 years i ago first heard the term "furry" and i thought it ment some one who wears animal costumes (not true though that is like saying every anime fan wears cosplay)

i like fur cons (only been to one and only for like 7 hours) and such cause i LOVE making costumes and showing off my work, i like anime cons for the same reason as i also cosplay (mainly animal characters, ryo-oki, totoro, kilala, wolf link, wolf from princess mononoke) and conventions are the best place to show the costumes.

i would like to fully call myself a furry but i am not sure what "furry" really-truly-deep-down-means anymore after finding out about what i call "the dark side of the fandom"......
 cuase i will admit there is to much freaken porn art!!! i am 22 and i turned the "mature" filter here at FA off cause i am over 18....well 30 minutes later i had it BACK ON! i mean EW!
too many nasty things came up....i like looking at art so i am leaving the mature filter ON.

i really don't like "yiff" the idea of a furpile makes me sick (please tell me its not true, please tell me costumes have not been taken to a perverted level for i DO NOT want to be even associated with it), but i don't like porn human or otherwise (i don't even like tastefull nudes either...)

so if furry some day really does get difined as a sex fettish then i am i OUT of the fandom......

i like to both view and draw "clean" anthro art (i love animals, humans are boring to draw so i do anthro), I love making fursuits for fun as it is "wearable art" and i show them when apporpirate as i love seeing kids reactions to my costumes (i myself LOVED seeing costumes as a kid) i enjoy movies like robin hood and the rescuers down under and to me that is "furry" enough.....

is "furry fandom" really a sex fettish....
i sure hope its not !!! 

(for one thing the local "furry club" i have found on-line has members who are children, the youngest being like 8...i doubt they are "furry" for the porn...)


----------



## Hakar (Mar 30, 2008)

All these years I thought I was a Warhammer player, I collected and painted several thousand $$$ of miniatures, and played in a dozen tournaments.
But then I heard someone say Warhammer players are little kids who run around yelling WAAAAAAGH at the top of their lungs. I don't run around yelling, so maybe I'm not really a Warhammer player?
Please help me, I'm so confused! @.@


----------



## Chanticleer (Mar 30, 2008)

Here is a repost from my thread "Furry Dictionary"

Furry: (noun/adjective) 1) A person who draws anthropomorphic art/ writes anthropomorphic stories. 2) A person who dresses up in a â€œfursuitâ€(see entry). 3) An anthropomorphic creature. 4) A person who is sexually attracted to anthropomorphic creatures. 5) a person who is a fan of anthropomorphic art of various forms. 6) Covered with fur.

(Sorry if I missed anything)

Anyway, my point is that words are allowed to have different definitions and if one is going to make an argument about what makes one a "furry" you have to realize that the word has several meanings and thus what makes one person a furry may not be what made another person a furry.

No offense intended to anyone.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Mar 30, 2008)

Thinking about it.. I don't think either of my parents ever really asked me about what it is that I draw. They just know I draw animals and animal people, and they leave it at that. Trying to figure out if that's a good thing or a bad thing. >W<


----------

